# I've put this in Health & Fitness - read on



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Arguably this doesn't belong here but......

I have been considering this for a few weeks; do I buy:

A small bronze resin sculpture of an otter that's a bit expensive (£378) but which I really like and could sit looking at it, relaxing at peace with the world. It might have the added bonus of bringing calm after reading MHF rants and hence bringing down my BP.  (BTW if it was love rather than like it would already have place in my garden)

Or a Nintendo Wii with balance board for around £200 which if I kept at it might remove a few pounds and bring down my BP.

Now of course I reserve the right to do both or neither and to completely ignore any of your comments and the poll results but I would like to read your views.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Asked for Wii fit for my 59th birthday might have used it about a dozen times.  
not really able to keep it set up permanently. Quickly got fed up putting it all out and connecting leads and packing away again, think i might have got more exercise with the packing and unpacking than i did with the balance board.
Enjoy your otter.
Sue


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

How about a cheap holiday in the Greek islands instead.

Andy


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

They always say that a good laugh helps keep you fit so buy the Wii invite friends round, ply them with a few drinks then try doing the boxing/downhill ski jump/penguins catching the fish and after a couple of times you will be fit as a fiddle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Spending £378 would RAISE my blood pressure no problems.... :roll: 

A RESIN bronze?......although probably pleasing to look at I'm surprised that a man of your intelect would consider a piece that probably won't appreciate in value much (unless by someone well sought after), wheras a Wii will give you great pleasure.......for about a week then it will gather dust.

I'd give it a little more thought if I were you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do the obvious Frank.
Move about a bit more. Go for longer walks.
Reduces weight and BP
Although I do not seem to be having much success.

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

badger said:


> Spending £378 would RAISE my blood pressure no problems.... :roll:
> 
> A RESIN bronze?......although probably pleasing to look at I'm surprised that a man of your intelect would consider a piece that probably won't appreciate in value much (unless by someone well sought after), wheras a Wii will give you great pleasure.......for about a week then it will gather dust.
> 
> I'd give it a little more thought if I were you.


I am not a pension fund  such art as I buy is bought to give me pleasure not accumulate in value. Having said that resin bronzes (sometimes referred to as cold cast bronzes) do go up in value assuming signed limited editions.

I don't expect this fellow will go up in value but he pleases me:









He may not be that tall (or that cheap) and carrying him in from the van was positively life threatening  but he brings a bit of calm and I will contemplate Budai (Buddha) whilst I think over what you have said and try to achieve perfect enlightenment :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Buy yerself a bike, some lycra and a dayglo top  
It may irritate one or two MHF'ers but it would also help prevent you becoming a similar shape to your bronze friend :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Buy yerself a bike, some lycra and a dayglo top
> It may irritate one or two MHF'ers but it would also help prevent you becoming a similar shape to your bronze friend :lol:


Too late my Buddha and I are the same shape (I have more hair though)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope he brings you peace and hapines Frank.

A 50p goldfish would have don the same. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Give the dogs extra walks around Old Sarum :lol: 
or
Salisbury has some fantastic cycle routes

I bought a Wii a couple of years ago (I also posed a similar question on here) 
Of course I was full of good intentions, everything was connected to the tv, I only had to get the balance board out but as always, in the fullness of time it got relegated to the top of the cupboard. my excuse was that some of the exercises aggrevated my back problem!

What we did enjoy was the Tiger Woods golf, spending many a winters afternoon on the green in the warmth and comfort of our living room.

The Wii is now in the spare bedroom where my G'daughter and I play Mario Cart snuggled together on the bed - and she can beat me at Big Brain Academy - she is not quite 7yrs!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This was an old thread that I resurrected this morning whilst looking for a picture of my Buddha, but I should add that the Otter is no longer available at the art outlet whether it was sold or withdrawn I don't know. The Wii fit was bought is permanently wired and hasn't been used much since Christmas but my Buddha is contemplated and I keep his head shiny and I clean off bird poo.


----------

